#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [技法] 女性的胸部畫法

## Silver．Tain

那那那那那....
那個那個...
有誰知道...
啊有誰知道那個 女生的胸部 要怎麼畫嘎?
每次畫到那線條的時候
手就開始抖了= =...


以前國中的時候
我在畫女生
突然就是一兩個好色男站過來

好色男A:胸部再畫大一點啦...
   我就稍微修一下線條
好色男B:腰再畫細一點啦...
   我就是在一直修線條啊
    修到後面就...
他們倆說:還是不夠好啊
我就一氣之下拿起橡皮擦.........把我的圖給擦掉了
好色男A(緊張):你你你...在做啥啊?
好色男B(同上):就是說咩...?
我說:不畫了...要碼請自己來...

以上是第一次的過程

其實我很少在畫女性啦...(每次畫到胸部的時候就是...畫不下去...)

為啥會發問勒?
應該說可能可能只是只是也許也許是為了滿足我身為雄性的好色心理吧?(畫來自HIGH嗎?)

----------


## J.C.

請多多爬文 另外請勿使用題意不清的標題 (已幫你修改)
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=34682
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=37822

最好的方式是多仿畫 並參考人體結構的繪畫書籍

----------


## Silver．Tain

介紹的真詳細...

好像有點瀕臨18+邊緣說

謝謝囉

有新作品的時候第一個拿來給你看嘿= =...

----------


## T-Bone

簡單的水滴式畫法XD 應該不會很難理解~

----------


## 月緹羚

出處不明(大概是圖上寫的其中一段吧..)

簡單解說圖



要是有侵權再幫忙砍掉一下 囧

----------


## 嵐霖

最近有點想畫胸部的部份...
原來我都畫錯...我都畫棒球>< 
感謝獸大的教導...不然我還不知道原來是
水滴狀....
這樣上傳可能會很好笑= =|||

----------

